# [Gentoo - OFF] blague de développeur Gentoo

## guilc

Au détour d'une lecture d'emerge, j'ai trouvé un petit truc marrant, comme quoi les développeurs ont parfois du temps a perdre  :Smile: 

```
# emerge moo

  Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## Pachacamac

Parfois dans les commentaires des compill il y a aussi des messages rigolo. A quand le top 50 des meilleures blagues ?

----------

## Adrien

Ben moi j'ai pô de vache quand je fais 

```
emerge moo
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## LostControl

Moi non plus  :Crying or Very sad: 

version: portage-2.0.50-r11

----------

## marvin rouge

euh, je crois que dans fortune y'a un spécial "irc gentoot" ou "dev-mailing-list" je sais plus, la flemme ...

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'en ai une autre :

```
# emerge moo

  Gentoo Linux

          (__)

          (oo)

    /------\/

   / |    ||

  *  /\---/\

     ~~   ~~

...."Have you mooed today?"...

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "moo".

```

----------

## Adrien

Comment tu fais un copier/coller depuis le terminal kernel_sensei ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Beber

c'est dispo je crois dans les dernières version de portage (portage-2.51_rcx)

également repérer pour voir qu'est ce que c'était que ces messages subliminaux qu'affiche portage-2.51_rc4  :Smile: 

sinon pour faire un copier/collé de la console tu sélectionne, et tu fait clique milieu la ou tu veu collé le texte

et ca marche pour tout  :Wink: 

----------

## kikou

Camarchepaschezmoi.com !!!!

Pourtant j'aimerai bien l'avoir cette sacrée vache !!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Beber

il faut en testing

sinon :

echo =sys-apps/portage-2.0.51_rc4 ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords

 :Wink: 

----------

## scout

tiens, chez moi c'est pas pareil

```
scout moo # emerge moo

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-kids/moo-1.0 to /

  Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## guilc

OUi, chez moi c'est la 2.0.51-rc4

Cependant, contrairement a scout, ce n'est pas un ebuild réel...

Concernant le message subliminal, trop dure a lire, on va regarder dans les sources, c'est du python, c'est pratique  :Mr. Green:  :

 *Quote:*   

> spinner_msgs = ["Gentoo Rocks ("+os.uname()[0]+")",
> 
>                 "Thank you for using Gentoo. ",
> 
>                 "Are you actually trying to read this?",
> ...

 

Avec un tirage aléatoire  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, je l'avais remarqué lui aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ca vaut le coup de passer portage en unstable ?

----------

## guilc

Bah, ça dépend :

- Niveau vitesse, ça a l'air pareil, mais virtuals est calculé, le fichier dans /var/cache/edb ne sert plus

- Feature sympa en plus : emerge --newuse qui recompile les paquets poru lesquels un flag USE a changé

Sinon, rien de très marquant

----------

## CryoGen

Ben je vais attendre le passage en stable alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

emerge fortune-mod-kernelcookies pour bien rigoler  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *guilc wrote:*   

> OUi, chez moi c'est la 2.0.51-rc4
> 
> Cependant, contrairement a scout, ce n'est pas un ebuild réel...

 

oui en fait j'ai fait un ebuild juste pour rire  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Le passage en unstable n'est pas un peu 'dangereux' pour la stabilité des paquets ?

----------

## guilc

franchement, je trouve pas, ça n'a jamais cassé mon syteme en plus d'un an que j'utilise gentoo...

----------

## olki

En faite, ils ont piqué la vache de Debian. Ceci existe déjà depuis plusieurs années:

```

$ apt-get moo 

Password:

         (__) 

         (oo) 

   /------\/ 

  / |    ||   

 *  /\---/\ 

    ~~   ~~   

...."Have you mooed today?"...

```

----------

## kernelsensei

bela vache en fait, elle vient de la :

```
emerge cowsay
```

apres tu le combines avec des fortunes

```
 

----------

## Beber

dans la toute dernière version de portage pour avoir le nouveau spinner avec les messages subliminaux, il faut modifier le FEATURES dans make.conf

et rajouté candy

 :Wink: 

----------

## equi-NoX

en parlant de killer features...  :Laughing: 

en emergeant Eterm j'avais remarqué un truc louche :

```
checking for U_STACK_TRACE in -lcl... no

checking for Linux 2.1 or higher... yes

checking for life_signs in -lKenny... no

  Oh my god, they killed Kenny!  You bastards!
```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## equi-NoX

 *Beber wrote:*   

> dans la toute dernière version de portage pour avoir le nouveau spinner avec les messages subliminaux, il faut modifier le FEATURES dans make.conf
> 
> et rajouté candy
> 
> 

 tu peux expliciter stp?  :Very Happy: 

parce que j'ai ajouté:

```
ender ~ # cat /etc/make.conf | grep candy

FEATURES="candy"
```

à mon make.conf mais je vois pas beaucoup de différences  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

chez moi ca marche !!

t'as quelle version de portage ?

----------

## equi-NoX

```
ender ~ # etcat -v portage

[ Results for search key           : portage ]

[ Candidate applications found : 3 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-apps/portage :

        [   ] 2.0.50-r11 (0)

        [ ~ ] 2.0.51_rc7 (0)

        [  I] 2.0.51-r2 (0)
```

mais c'est sensé faire quoi exactement?  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelsensei

t'es sur qu'a la place de la barre qui tourne t'as pas un curseur qui defile sur du texte ? c'est etrange quand meme !!

----------

## equi-NoX

```
>>> Updating Portage cache... \
```

ben non  :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

Vérifie bien que tu n'as pas une autre ligne FEATURES dans ton /etc/make.conf

----------

## letoff

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Vérifie bien que tu n'as pas une autre ligne FEATURES dans ton /etc/make.conf

 

Pour info, j'avais mis moo dans les features avec un collision-detection (pas celui de CSMA   :Wink:  ) et bien je n'ai pas pu terminer une seule synchro avant d'avoir compris que ça pouvait venir de là. Comme quoi les effets de bords peuvent exister. D'ailleurs il faudrait que j'en informe les développeurs après avoir à nouveau testé parce que je ne trouve pas ça très normal de ne pas être averti par emerge qu'une feature n'est pas valide.

----------

## Trevoke

Letoff : "emerge moo" ....

C'est pas une .. FEATURE...

----------

## letoff

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est pas une .. FEATURE...

 

Oui je sais.   :Laughing: 

Je me suis fait avoir parce que tout en bas de cette page: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20041021-portage51.xml on peut y lire:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 5: Getting a cooler spinner
> 
> FEATURES="candy"
> 
> You also don't want to miss moo. And that's all we have to say about it! 

 

Je n'avais pas trop réfléchi à dire vrai...  :Embarassed: 

----------

